# 29ers y paradigmas mentales... al menos mios



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Siempre me imaginaba las 29ers como bicis más enfocadas al lado del XC, lentas, y no muy agiles... pero viendo este video cambia totalmente mi perspectiva. Pocas bicis con tan poco recorrido podrían darle el quite en ese terreno ... además de que el conductor es bastante bueno.

En fin, aqui esta el vidio






..... como le hago para poner el video y no en forma de Link??? Warp??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Listo (con el video) 

yo tengo una Inbred 29er y la verdad me gusta bastante, pero este tipo del video es rapido en cualquier tipo de bici


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Como decía mi abuela.... ¨se le ve la sanca al pollo ....¨ el cuate baja bastante bién ( y creo el camino es casi plano, con muchas curvas, eso si) y como dicen en este foro.... ciclista 80% ... bici 20 % . en lo personal no las he probado, pero un cuate que rueda con nosotros cambió de una epic a una trek 29.... sube siempre atrás del grupo y hay lugares que hasta se baja de la bici..... lo que vi es que al menos la de el es mas corta del TT y quizas siente que se va de boca , por eso baja peor que antes, por supuesto que ya la quiere vender......


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

Yo estoy usando una Tallboy identica a la de Seb Kemp (talla M), solo que con una Reba adelante en vez de la Fox F29...y esta bici es increiblemente, imposiblemente, espantosamente agil...me recordó a la ultima rigida de XC que tuve hace miles de años...pero a la vez cuando vas recio o brincando las ruedas 29 te dan una estabilidad incomparable. Y piedras...donde? Estoy librando con 10 cms de recorrido de suspension obstaculos que nunca habia podido librar antes, con ninguna otra bici...subiendo y bajando!

No tengo palabras para describir lo feliz que estoy con esta bici.


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

...por cierto no se si habias visto ya este video, mas antiguo, del mismo cuate...


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

biker231 said:


> Como decía mi abuela.... ¨se le ve la sanca al pollo ....¨ el cuate baja bastante bién ( y creo el camino es casi plano, con muchas curvas, eso si) y como dicen en este foro.... ciclista 80% ... bici 20 % . en lo personal no las he probado, pero un cuate que rueda con nosotros cambió de una epic a una trek 29.... sube siempre atrás del grupo y hay lugares que hasta se baja de la bici..... lo que vi es que al menos la de el es mas corta del TT y quizas siente que se va de boca , por eso baja peor que antes, por supuesto que ya la quiere vender......


hmm seguro? no hay trek de montaña 29" hasta la fecha...hicieron hace un par de años unas 96er (29 del/26 tras).

En mi experiencia y en la de un corredor de xc elite...bajan mejor y suben mejor tambien...

Por cierto se ganaron los Panamericanos XC 2010 con 29 tanto en Elite varonil como femenil (me parece que en femenil los 5 primeros lugares fueron para 29, o algo asi).

En el Sea Otter, los 3 eventos de XC varonil elite se ganaron con 29 (XC, XC short track, SuperD).

En el segundo XC de la copa del mundo en Houffalize, Willow Koerber (29) quedo en segundo por muy poco...y se debio a que topó en una subida empinada su rueda delantera con la trasera de la ganadora, lo que la desequilibró y la obligó a aventarse el resto de la subida empujando la bici.
En varonil 3er lugar para Burry Stander con 29.

Dale unos años para que la mayoria de la gente use 29" (yo cambié hace 2 años, despues de 16 años usando 26").

Mi opinion? Algo esta mal con la bici de tu amigo (talla?), o esta tratando de usarla como si fuera 26.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Siempre me imaginaba las 29ers como bicis más enfocadas al lado del XC, lentas, y no muy agiles... pero viendo este video cambia totalmente mi perspectiva. Pocas bicis con tan poco recorrido podrían darle el quite en ese terreno ...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ChileBike said:


> hmm seguro? no hay trek de montaña 29" hasta la fecha...hicieron hace un par de años unas 96er (29 del/26 tras).
> 
> _*Tienes razón no hay Treks de 29 , pero las que mencionas me parece que eran las 69er , no 96 , es lo mismo pero al revés ja ja ja *_
> 
> ...


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

the last biker said:


> ChileBike said:
> 
> 
> > hmm seguro? no hay trek de montaña 29" hasta la fecha...hicieron hace un par de años unas 96er (29 del/26 tras).
> ...


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

last biker...acerca de como nos vemos en una 29"...mido 1.70 y te aseguro que me veo perfectamente normal sobre la bici (yo pensaba lo mismo que tu, hasta que me tomaron una foto rodando), de hecho me veo probablemente mas normal encima de la 29" que sin bicicleta...pero eso es otro asunto.

si pasas por Morelia uno de esos dias, con todo gusto te presto la Tallboy, que te va a quedar a toda madre para tu estatura (tiene 585mm de tubo superior efectivo).

Concuerdo en que con 165 cms de estatura ya se ve un poco extraño...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

yo quiero mi redline monocog...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

ChileBike said:


> Por cierto se ganaron los Panamericanos XC 2010 con 29 tanto en Elite varonil como femenil (me parece que en femenil los 5 primeros lugares fueron para 29, o algo asi).
> 
> En el Sea Otter, los 3 eventos de XC varonil elite se ganaron con 29 (XC, XC short track, SuperD).
> 
> ...


En referencia a las bicicletas y componentes que usan los "pro" se debe ser más bien escéptico: antes que nada, los ciclistas pro usan lo que sus patrocinadores quieren que usen. Segundo, ellos, precisamente por ser "pro", están en un nivel diferente a lo que los simples mortales estamos acostumbrados. Luego hay que ver las pistas: Sea Otter y Dalby Forest (éste año) son prácticamente alfombras comparado a las pistas que se usan aquí en Jalisco, por ejemplo. No hay comparación.

Finalmente, sí, las 29" en MTB tal vez sean cuestión de tiempo, tal como la doble suspensión... aun así, muchos de los mejores ciclistas no profesionales que conozco ruedan en cuadros rígidos con rodado 26", y le dan bien duro, subiendo, bajando, terreno técnico... lo que les pongas.

A final de cuentas, caemos donde mesmo: el ciclista es quien realmente hace la diferencia.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ChileBike said:


> last biker...acerca de como nos vemos en una 29"...mido 1.70 y te aseguro que me veo perfectamente normal sobre la bici (yo pensaba lo mismo que tu, hasta que me tomaron una foto rodando), de hecho me veo probablemente mas normal encima de la 29" que sin bicicleta...pero eso es otro asunto.
> 
> si pasas por Morelia uno de esos dias, con todo gusto te presto la Tallboy, que te va a quedar a toda madre para tu estatura (tiene 585mm de tubo superior efectivo).
> 
> Concuerdo en que con 165 cms de estatura ya se ve un poco extraño...


Hola Mike,

¿Qué pasó contigo? pensé que te habías muerto porque te estuve mandando correos como loco y jamás me contestaste!  :nono:

Me da gusto saber que no estás muerto, pero no es bueno que te hagas el desaparecido ja ja.

Mientras tanto, en este momento están armando mi Mojo SL, ya te mostraré fotos!

saludos


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

algun dia tendre una 29er...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cuando Knolly saque su Endo 29 de carbon quizás cambio a esas tecnologías, pero mientras estoy feliz como estoy, pero cada chango a su mecate, como dicen por ahi, mientras te guste la bici, esta super bien.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey mtymxdh! cuando tenga la pugs lista le das una vuelta* con las llantas de 3.8" dicen que se siente como 29er.

*una vuelta en la gramita de fundidora... para que no se raye si te caes!  :lol:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

y siguiendo con el tema...
aqui un video reciente de mikesee en su 29er
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=616422


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> yo quiero mi redline monocog...


jajaja... yo le estoy echando el ojo a una urbis... nada más que salga a la venta. ... no es 29, no es 26.. sino el punto intermedio:thumbsup: ... al fin que estoy chaparrito.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> jajaja... yo le estoy echando el ojo a una urbis... nada más que salga a la venta. ... no es 29, no es 26.. sino el punto intermedio:thumbsup: ... al fin que estoy chaparrito.


Yo soy de una idea similar... no me veo en una 29 en MTB. Las 700 de carretera me cuesta un poco de trabajo acelerarlas y las panaderas de 28" me costaban aun mas (en terraceria).

A lo mejor una 650B seria la solucion, pero pues el diametro de una 650B es mas o menos parecido al de una 26" alta.

Despues de todo la Pugs no suena tan descabellada... incluso me llama mas la atencion que una 29.


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

blatido said:


> En referencia a las bicicletas y componentes que usan los "pro" se debe ser más bien escéptico: antes que nada, los ciclistas pro usan lo que sus patrocinadores quieren que usen. Segundo, ellos, precisamente por ser "pro", están en un nivel diferente a lo que los simples mortales estamos acostumbrados. Luego hay que ver las pistas: Sea Otter y Dalby Forest (éste año) son prácticamente alfombras comparado a las pistas que se usan aquí en Jalisco, por ejemplo. No hay comparación.
> 
> Finalmente, sí, las 29" en MTB tal vez sean cuestión de tiempo, tal como la doble suspensión... aun así, muchos de los mejores ciclistas no profesionales que conozco ruedan en cuadros rígidos con rodado 26", y le dan bien duro, subiendo, bajando, terreno técnico... lo que les pongas.
> 
> A final de cuentas, caemos donde mesmo: el ciclista es quien realmente hace la diferencia.


Blatido...en cuanto a lo que usan los pros...tienen que usar lo que vende el patrocinador...y en muchos casos usan componentes de marcas rivales "camuflajeados". Pero la marca no dicta que bicicleta de la gama tienen que usar.

Los pros estan en otro nivel...es cierto, pero eso no significa que el comun de los mortales no pueda beneficiar tambien.

Interesante que menciones que esas pistas parecen alfombras comparado a Jalisco, porque mientras mas accidentadas e irregulares y pedregosas las pistas, mas ventaja para la 29.

Y no estoy diciendo que no se le puede dar bien duro a una 26 rigida...solo que el mismo mono sera mas veloz, en la mayoria de los casos, con una 29.

Definitivamente es mi caso (y busco lo mas tecnico y accidentado en mis salidas), asi como el de varios ciclistas de diferentes niveles que conozco y que cambiaron de 26 a 29.

Creo que nunca habia defendido tanto un concepto como el de la rodada 29, en general soy de los que piensan que "cada quien en lo suyo". Pero la verdad...me parece que la gente descarta la 29 sin fundamentos (y solía ser yo de estos), y que por lo mismo se estan perdiendo de algo muy, muy bueno.


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola Mike,
> 
> ¿Qué pasó contigo? pensé que te habías muerto porque te estuve mandando correos como loco y jamás me contestaste!  :nono:
> 
> ...


Quiobo...no estoy muerto, pero cambie el domicilio fisico de la tienda...estuve un buen sin internet ni telefono, ni terminal...de hecho sigo sin terminal.

Espero esa foto, y ojalá y disfrutes mucho to Mojo.

Mike


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

ChileBike said:


> Blatido...en cuanto a lo que usan los pros...tienen que usar lo que vende el patrocinador...y en muchos casos usan componentes de marcas rivales "camuflajeados". Pero la marca no dicta que bicicleta de la gama tienen que usar.
> 
> Los pros estan en otro nivel...es cierto, pero eso no significa que el comun de los mortales no pueda beneficiar tambien.
> 
> ...


Mi punto era más bien que, el dar como referencia lo que usan los pros no me parece una buena referencia para nosotros los mortales, porque existen grandes e importantes diferencias entre un Pro y Juan Pérez que impiden establecer una relación directa. Que lo que usan los Pro puede beneficiar a Juan Pérez, sí, puede ser, pero no lo es de manera automática. Para muestra un botón: muchos Pro usan solo 2 ó incluso solo 1 plato en la multiplicación. Alguna vez un buen ciclista que conozco siguió la lógica de "si para ellos es bueno, para mí también" y le quitó el plato más chico a su multiplicación. ¿Resultado? Al día siguiente de una competencia, volvió a ponerle el plato; simple y sencillamente, no se la acabó.

Respecto a las pistas, mencionas que, entre más técnico y accidentado el terreno mejor para una 29". Burry Stander usó una rígida 29" para el Sea Otter y también en Dalby Forest, que son pistas poco técnicas, y una doble 26" en Houffalize, una pista muy técnica... ¿tons? 

Reconozco que soy más bien escéptico y tengo mis dudas sobre que las 29" sean la panacea, en tanto que no he constatado a alguien que, habiéndose pasado de una 26" a una 29", se convierta por ello automáticamente en un mejor ciclista. Y como ejemplo, ahí esta el buen Oscar Campos "Furcio", competidor de XC categoría Elite, quien, por cuestiones de patrocinio cambió a una 29" cuando corría para Trek (ahora creo que ya rueda otra vez una 26" con Alubike) sino mal recuerdo en el 2008. ¿Que pasó? Ninguna diferencia notable en su desempeño; sus resultados en competencia fueron básicamente los mismos.

En fin, tu tienes la ventaja de tener la experiencia propia. Si para tí el cambio de 26" a 29" ha traído buenos resultados y eres un mejor ciclista desde entonces, pues qué bueno, me parece que vale la pena tomarlo en cuenta. Que esto mismo aplique automáticamente para la mayoría de ciclistas... habría que ver.

Saludos.


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Yo tengo una monstercross (Rawland) 650b que uso con rodados 29erX40mm para terraceria/pavimento y 650bX2.3 para singletrack y la verdad es que cada vez mas se convierte en mi bicla favorita, 

Experimentando un poco le consegui una horquilla Fox de 100mm a mi RacerX y le puse el rodado delantero 650b, se le quito un poco lo nerviosa y rueda mucho mejor tanto de subida como de bajada, lo unico malo es que perdi un poco de potencia en el freno delantero (veo un 180mm en mi futuro). 

Comparada con las 29ers que he probado en la misma pista, siento que ruedo mucho mejor en mi 650b/26er que con las 29ers, tal vez porque mido 1.78.

Saludos


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Llevo 2 semanas con mi "Veintinueve" y cada vez estoy mas contento con ella... les dejo una foto!


----------

